# youngdon's on a roll



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW---4000 posts. Your a typ'in fool youngdon.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Woow!!! Talk about type on your hands!!!! Congrats Ole(NOT OLD) Grand 1 from this side of the pond!!!!! Type us How did you do it? Your words of wisdom and your verbs of discription have Lighten my days please keep it up!!! $))) that said 4000 the way I type LOL.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Is Don full of it or does Don normally have a good point, make sense or make us laugh!?

I don't think he's full of it. Well done Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words. I hope that I have imparted some knowledge on at least one of our members, as I know I have learned from a good deal from you all too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats youngdon. Now get to posting ,you have a ways to go til 5,000.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm on it !! I have a lot more hair than this guy though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. YD on the 40000000 posts, you should be in the fencing business!!!!

Your contributions to the site has greatly Improved it.

Your like the guy at Wal-Mart helping everyone as they come in!!HA!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to see the pics proving your hair statement. LOL Let us put a face to all the "WORDS OF INSPIRATION" whether they made us laugh or made cents!!! LOL I have to agree with Rick as to your input with the site is a aspect I look forward to reading. Your Humor and Wit and ability to come up with the abstract has added to the site. For that I say Thank You to YOU for your commitment to this site and all you have brought to it. I look forward to your next $))) post LoL OLE Yea did you say SET STILL????


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...good one Rodney !

Don..You are a great asset to this site....I will put you in for a raise, you should see it on your next check.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

He's not kidding Rodney. In fact, I'm not convinced that Don wasn't in an early 80's rock band at some point in his life. He looks an awful lot like Kenny Rogers on a good day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a pic or maybe two of me on this site.

Brian thanks I will look forward to the extra cash (I get paid by the word).

LOL Kenny Rogers HAHAHA As for the rock band..... It wasn't me, honest I swear.... trust me.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats on your 4000 plus post,looking for many more.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Kenny Rogers on a good day. You mean not stumbling around mumbling ? LOL Just kiddin!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL reminds me of a skit on Mad TV " Kenny Rogers Jackass" I still laugh when I think of it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They slammed him non-stop. It was one funny skit after another with Will Sasso. That and the Steven Segal ones.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah, you know I'm chuckling my butt off right now.


----------

